# my fluval edge planted



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

first of all with this tank id like to thank some people. spit.fire for the free tank, silver for the super cool driftwood. ive got black gravel in the tank and 1 piece of driftwood and 7 plants now. stocking is 6 blackskirts and 3 cories and a small otto. filteration is stock with some bio media and some filter floss and a small bag of carbon. i upgraded the halogens to 2 4200k mr16 bulbs and now ive added a 20" cut down hamilton led strip courtesy of crazy72. im also adding a blue led from a cop car led bar and the remaining 3 led strip from the 20" strip. pix of all that to follow in later updates. and now for the pix. as i figure out my wifes new camera (cannon 12.2 mp) ill get more pix up loaded, but keep tuned for more.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lets see a distance shot of the whole tank.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Working on it. Still figuring this stuff out. I used to use a point and shoot but have no vision of how to make the shot. I should also mention I'm adding liquid co2 everyday and flourish every other day.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Where do you get liquid CO2? Does flourish work well?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

liquid co2 = excel?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking good Shady280. that was nice of spitfire and silver, though it doesn't surprise me much there good people.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

The liquid co2 is from API. The liquid ferts are flourish from seachem. The lfs reccomended them to me. Seem to work well for me with such a small tank. Since I installed the new 6500k lightbar the plants have really started growing


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

here is a better way to grow Bolbitis


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

cool, im assuming you mean the fern looking one on the left of the top 2 pix? just starting plants and im not familiar with names. i just got it cause it looked cool and the lfs had just got a new shipment of plants. they only order low light stuff so i dont have to think too much if it will work. such a newb with plants but advice shall be taken just finished up all the lights and the tank is now more evenly light as well.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

well i still have to attach the bolbitis to the driftwood, its not starting to do well as a result so tonight or tomorrow im going to. can anyone reading this identify the plants in the second pic so i can at least have a name and research their requirements? the plant in the second pic has a bit of melt happening and assuming i dumped a tad too much co2 in the tank one time and thats the cause. gonna do a wc and a trimming to restart any excess ferts and co2 in the tank that hasnt left yet. stopped co2 for a few days to help as well and increased ferts to help it out. seems thats what everyone does to recover plants. correct me if im wrong here.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Another update. Took the 6 black skirts out by hand with no net!! I got some galaxy rasbora from couch today and they have pretty much settled in already. The dozen school together nicely and make the small tank look huge. If I breed some I'll transfer some to my daughters tank and sell some if they become a large group.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

nice tank man.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

so today i added some more plants to the tank. plus in a stroke of good luck i received a shrimp with a recent purchase of corys from my lfs. its a glass/ghost shrimp that almost the same size as the galaxy rasboras. i also added in the waited for full tank shot as well as some others i was playing with.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

nice simplistic layout. i have a tendency to over plant and doesnt turn out the way want it too lol.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Tank looks great! Nice choice on the Galaxy Rasboras.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

love small rasboras i just never got around to buying myself some chili's  Love the look of the tank. How are you finding the galaxy's for timidness?


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

The galaxy's took about 2 days to settle and there not too shy. Lots of open water for them when they need a good fast swim. Plus decent hiding spots when the are in hiding mode. All in all they are usually visable but don't stay on the side of the tank the human face is at. I've lost a few it seems with no bodies. Slightly surprising to me and it makes me wonder if that glass shrimp is picking them off or just eating bodies?


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

finally an update!! So in the past little while ive done some work to the edge. I installed some fluval stratum, this was a great choice, the water has lost its yellow tinge from the driftwood and the plants are growing nicely too. I also moved some of the plants around to better make use of the tank size and shape plus use the lighting better. I took out the galaxy rasbora and the tank is now home for ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp. I had a ghost berried but dont know where she went at the moment nor do i see shrimplets, she probably ate them as i have read they do. last i have upgraded the lighting from the 2 4300k led bulbs to 6500k 3w led bulbs. also on the tank i have added some led strip lights to get the corners where the 2 center lights dont get. this project is still ongoing but i have some pix to show the basic idea here. i had a bba problem caused by the poor lighting but i did the old hydrogen peroxide and its pretty much gone as well as daily dosing with flourish, excel, and iron. here are the pix!


----------

